# Ammannia 'Bonsai' is....



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_*Rotala indica*_. Ingg was kind enough to provide me with some flowering material that I sent to a specialist for confirmation of ID. In every detail, top to bottom, it matches _R. indica_. The following link shows the two species in detail. This is definitely simplifying things, but among other things, how the flowers of the two species are presented differ quite a bit, with _R. rotundifolia_ having flowers on terminal spikes. It is now clearer than ever that _R. indica_ and _R. rotundifolia_ are *not* the same plant. Get the word out... 

http://forum.ctu.edu.vn/viewtopic.php?p=76402&sid=8d5a751eee34ec168a8853c9f501767d

Also, I learned from another specialist that the so-called "Murdannia sp. 'red'" is not even from that family. What it really is is a mystery for now, but work is being done on it and we may have a better idea soon.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice work, Cavan! I have to admit that I was guilty of thinking the two Rotala's were one in the same. Thank you so much for correcting that!

-Dave


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

word, nice job Cavan. Anyone have any pics of the Rotala indica aka "the plant formerly know as Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'" to post up?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice work Cavan.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool.

And to think, I have both of them growing side by side in the same tank.

I must admit that R. indica really doesn't look or act like a typical Rotala - at least in the submerged state. It seems to have a habit of spreading horizontally within the substrate that I haven't observed in other Rotalas. That, along with its overall appearance is probably why people haven't previously bought in to the R. indica label.

This ought to generate some interesting discussion.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice work man. Here's a picture of "Ammannia 'Bonsai' growing emersed in my tub pond 3 years ago. We suspected it was R. indica then too. Cavan just didn't know who to ask yet. 










I'm interested to know what that "Murdannia" really is. It sure had me fooled.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

great work! nice to see this finally settled.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Cavan this is awesome! I just got some Ammania sp Bonsai and it's a beautiful plant. Since I just got it I was trying to get as much info about it as possible. I found a thread from 2006 about this. How cool is it to finally have a true I'd on this plant. Amazing! Thank you for your dedication!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm glad to see others are happy to finally have this resolved. It certainly is satisfying to get to the bottom of something like this. 

:whoo:


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

So Cavan, no pressure but when do we get a plant finder update!!!!


----------



## Ingul (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all, 
Can anyone show me how Ammannia 'Bonsai' looks in a tank?:noidea:


----------



## Ingul (Apr 12, 2009)

Some people that I know think that this pink plant is Rotala Indica, what do you think?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It isn't. I haven't flowered it yet, but do have some emersed, where it looks just like typical _R. rotundifolia_. _R. indica_ and _R. rotundifolia_ really aren't that alike. Have you read over the rest of this thread?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ingul said:


> Some people that I know think that this pink plant is Rotala Indica, what do you think?


That pink plant looks like the plant we call Rotala sp. 'Colorata', which is most likely just a variety of rotundifolia such as the 'Green' one.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

http://gwapa.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3400306302_ac2764b49c1.jpg

In a tank.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice stand of indica there Dave. Is that yours?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Nice stand of indica there Dave. Is that yours?


Yup, that's his alright. The whole tank is impressive.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Aaron. 

Yes, growing out in the 180 Bert.

Couple things it is teaching me:

This plant is far more light hungry, slower growing, and densely noded than what we think of when we see rotalas like Colorata or Rotundifloria. It is more... How to say it... Typical rotalas are flimsy, this is stiff and pin straight vertical kind of difference.

It also grows a lot differently. It is prone to bush by shooting side shoots out along substrate. Much slower to shoot from a trim than others.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

ingg said:


> Thanks Aaron.
> 
> Yes, growing out in the 180 Bert.
> 
> ...


Great looking plants!! So i just got about six, 3 to 4 in long stems for my tank. I've got 3.5wpg, EI dosing and press CO2, how long in your experience would it take to get to a stand like yours. It seems to be far slower growing than the other rotalas. I am seeing the lower stem side shoots already. Also how tall has it gotten for you?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm, couple of months anyhow...

I have a little less light, started with like 15 stems. I don't let it get higher than about 8" before cutting it just because of what I want in my scape. I have given or sold most cuttings, bush is 90% new growth; so if you cut and replant, yeah, I'd think a couple months.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

It is a pretty slow growing rotala. Compared to colorata or rotundifolia.


----------



## Ingul (Apr 12, 2009)

ingg said:


> http://gwapa.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3400306302_ac2764b49c1.jpg
> 
> In a tank.


Thank you so much for the information! It is exactly what I needed to know! 
Also, under what light do you grow the R. Indica? What pH and kH?

Thank you!


----------

